

Why We Abandoned the To-Do List in Our Latest Task Management System - sphota
https://medium.com/@Sphota/why-we-abandoned-the-to-do-list-3c92732c4b01

======
tmillsclare
When getting to multi-level complexity like your example projects are, why
wouldn't you use a solution which can handle more complexity such as MS
Project?

~~~
sphota
Tasks in any project would easily go into 3+ levels of complexity, depending
on how you'd structure your tasks.More often than that, the less structured
the tasks, the more difficult it is to remember, track, and prioritize them.
If there's not a need for this, task management solutions such as Asana would
not have the feature to append a list of subtasks to a subtask indefinitely.
Microsoft project is great for handling large scale projects but you'd need to
deal with the complexity that comes with it. Quire wish to address the need
for task hierarchy without making a task management solution difficult to use.

